# 1050



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Got my email from the sportsmans tree about this bill having a hearing this week.I have a question...If we have a question about a bill,where do we go to ask it?Is this the place?The alert says to support it with an amendment to lower the number of outfitters from 200 to 150.What about the provision in it to allow non-res. to guide???Is that good or bad??


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken, got a questions about a bill, tee it up on the forum or PM one of us.

Regarding 1050, allowing nonresident guides is probably necessary to survive constitutional scrutiny - normally can't descriminate against residents of other states when regulating commercial (as opposed to recreational) activities.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Dan...I will contact Rep. Hunskor from my district who is on that committee.


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Ken,

If you go to the state legislative website and pull up the text of HB 1050 and go to page 18, line 6, you will see that both guides and outfitters are required to be residents and 18 years old. That is the way the bill is written. Whether it would withstand legal challenge, as Dan mentioned, is another story.

Curt


----------

